# "C" Shaped Laminated TV Stand



## Wiscow (Mar 7, 2009)

I am going to build a TV stand. The design is 60" wide has a bottom shelf at 3" high and the top shelf at 22" high. The shelf are 3/4 ACX Ply with 2x4 pine along the edge rounded over. I plan on inlaying a strip of brass on the front of both shelves. 

The support spirals out from the center of the top shelf down splitting left and right to connect with bottom shelf, after the split the support is 12" wide each side. From the left side the support looks like a "c" with a 10" radius from the same view. The support is currently planned to be 1.5" thick. 


PDFs have drawings and models;
http://boxedchaos.com/michael/gallery/d/1002-1/TVSTAND2.pdf
http://boxedchaos.com/michael/gallery/d/1005-1/TVSTAND2compair.pdf

The Model is fairly accurate except I didn't spiral the part of the support under the bottom shelf. The other PDF has two slight varitions.

My question is about my support. What material should I use and how thick should my support be to support a modern large screen TV?

I plan on laminating with a two part glue and then applying a veneer of perhaps Birdseye. I understand Oak is strong. How thin should it be to bend around a 10" radius with the grain going in the direction of the bend? 

Currently I am crawling through a book on structural design and hope to try to calculate and find the stress and such.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I do not like oak for that, it is not good in a bend, it tends to crack. Also it will be hard to get pieces the correct size. If you are going to veneer it, use 1/8 ply. More stable, and cheaper, 1.5 inches should be fine, you are looking at a lot of work there, at least 60 hours, have fun. And post pictures. Stacks of 1/8 or 1/4 ply is how I make stringers for stairs, easy to bend and stable, the just veneer it, I don’t use veneers though. I use 1/8" solid stock.


----------



## popuptv (Jun 2, 2010)

Why don't you try TV lift cabinet? It's much better than a TV stand. The main advantage of having TV Lift cabinet it conceal the TV itself when not in use including the cables and the accessories. Keeping both of your investment and family secure and safe especially young children.


----------



## christopherbford (Jul 3, 2010)

scribbles said:


> I do not like oak for that, it is not good in a bend, it tends to crack. Also it will be hard to get pieces the correct size. If you are going to veneer it, use 1/8 ply. More stable, and cheaper, 1.5 inches should be fine, you are looking at a lot of work there, at least 60 hours, have fun. And post pictures. Stacks of 1/8 or 1/4 ply is how I make stringers for stairs, easy to bend and stable, the just veneer it, I don’t use veneers though. I use 1/8" solid stock.


ya.... i am also agree with u.give some pics of them.so clear about that all details:yes:


----------



## Wiscow (Mar 7, 2009)

I ended up making the TV stand out of concrete for the "C" shape, Wood Shelves and brass noising. Concrete turned out to be a really exciting material. Thanks

Pictures!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2995491&l=163b33fe4b&id=640996824

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2995490&l=aa4ba3a242&id=640996824


----------

